# 2012 Chevy Cruze 1.4L Eco ticking noise



## Tasi.A (Jun 13, 2018)

Hello all, new to the forum. I've had my Cruze for about a month now and put maybe 500 miles on it. Got it from a dealer and it's at 95k miles. It has this ticking noise while running. It increases with RPMs so it might be the injectors, but a lot of people are telling me that they think it's the lifters. It threw a P0324 code for knock sensor circuit which has me even more worried but I'll try to replace the sensor as well.

Here's a video of what I am hearing.

https://youtu.be/IhjRQRzrZQ8


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

My first thought is a loose spark plug.....not uncommon if not torqued correctly (or someone put lube on the threads).

Knock sensor is hearing the racket so don't address that till the noise is resolved.

Rob


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

Was thinking spark plugs as well.. But, it could also be they are way out of gap. So, that'll check both issues at once. Check them plugs!


----------



## Tasi.A (Jun 13, 2018)

Thanks guys, sounds like a good plan. I hope hope it's just the plugs and not something worse. I'll take a look at where they are. No misfires yet.


----------



## Tasi.A (Jun 13, 2018)

Well, that wasn't it. Looks like I'll have to do some more searching around. But it sounds bad.


----------



## Tasi.A (Jun 13, 2018)

Turns out I left a harness unplugged for the climate control and for some reason it went away. It also was the reason why I had no heat or defrost. Anyway, still getting a knock code so that sucks.


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

Make sure to check the springs inside the boots. I know that can cause all sorts of problems as well. Mine was terrible with just one caught up inside the boot.


----------

